# Being nosy and watches.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I just wondered if watches are your FIRST interest and why?

They are my first interest I think and have been for a long time. With me they encapsulate design, function, craftsmanship and variety in a way little else does, and can be collected on most budgets in one form or the other. Love em.

i used to collect coins but still have an interest in old maps.........



How about you?

Cheers.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://http://

well not many


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Are you sure this was intended for Watch discussion? Nice map pictures but....

Yes watches are my most important hobby. I have a few others but sweet FA to do with watches.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Half to do with watches......dont like my topics don't read them

I enjoy posting them pal....its harmless.

Ask for it to be moved if you are so exercised by it!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Not at all. This thread wasn't that bad, it was the other one that tilted me.

"run out of banal rubbish to start threads about, please recommend some more" or something like that. :bash:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Fair enough ...... Will do better :thumbsup:

Won't start a " banal rubbish? Thread :watch:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> http://http://
> 
> well not many


 Very nice .....especially the Bury one


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

The great thing about watches is not what they are, but where they take you.

For example,.....to maps in this instance.

Some great maps of Ynys Mon, The County Palatine of Lancaster and Bury (home of the best market in the country). Thanks RWP and mcb2007

Must show you both my etchings some time :biggrin: .


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

First interest was motorbikes when I was about 14, followed by cars at 19 when I was forced to take my driving test by my Mrs and then I got hooked on watches which makes up for my lack of motorbike's nowadays :watch:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> First interest was motorbikes when I was about 14, followed by cars at 19 when I was forced to take my driving test by my Mrs and then I got hooked on watches which makes up for my lack of motorbike's nowadays :watch:


 Had bikes when I was younger.......a couple of years ago I had a brief "born again biker" episode. The roads are way too busy now and the bikes I like too powerful for my aged reactions. Back to the car. :wacko:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

RWP said:


> Had bikes when I was younger.......a couple of years ago I had a brief "born again biker" episode. The roads are way too busy now and the bikes I like too powerful for my aged reactions. Back to the car. :wacko:


 I had a 2005 zx6 636 which I loved, then had an harley davidson which I didn't get on with now I've been reduced to a 125 scooter since the kids were born


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tried bikes but fell off a lot so gave that up and stick to cars, this is just one from back in the day and before the boy racers get in on the case going in a straight line is a bit more difficult than you first might think especially when you're sat scrunched up in the back and can't see where you're going.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice......Santa Pod? Did a bit of Banger racing near there. 

Back to watches before II get more hassle.........

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AK49GQK?refRID=2M52CJ9AQ6FQDN6WFZ3T&ref_=pd_ys_sf_s_328228011_a2_3_p

So Tourbillon is the highest rank.......here's an example.......and look at the feed back!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> Nice......Santa Pod? Did a bit of Banger racing near there.
> 
> Back to watches before II get more hassle.........
> 
> ...


 that aint no tourbillon :nono: you wont get one for under £500 and that will be chinese :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> Nice......Santa Pod? Did a bit of Banger racing near there.
> 
> Back to watches before II get more hassle.........
> 
> ...


 No it's York Raceway

And maybe not the right place for the thread but hey ho I'll bet if you look back in the archives there won't be many who haven't occasionally posted in the wrong place at the wrong time, hardly a hanging offence is it.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> that aint no tourbillon :nono: you wont get one for under £500 and that will be chinese :yes:


 Ok I should Google it but Bozenka has me on coffee duty :taz:

Excuse my ignorance but what exactly is a tourbillon movement?

Found this .................

http://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/blancpain-sport-tourbillon-fifty-fathoms-5025-1530-52a.html?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=google_shopping&utm_campaign=google_shopping&gclid=CMvAnanaxMkCFWSy2wod62oPGw

BLIMEY


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

RWP said:


> Ok I should Google it but Bozenka has me on coffee duty :taz:
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what exactly is a tourbillon movement?
> 
> ...


 now thats a real one, basicly the balance sits within a cage in the movement which moves in all directions in time with the balance, the reason being if its in all positions throughout the day it makes up for the watch being in one position for any length of time and leads to better accuracy :wacko: hopefully someone can explain it better than me without a google or wiki link, i know what i mean and thats all that matters :toot:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Apart from the 710 (would someone please explain that one if it isn't to do with the OIL filler cap joke) and kids, my other loves are everything Laurel and Hardy, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and books (any type, real or electronical).

My man cave:

The first one may only work on something you can zoom in on and scroll round





































This one is my wife's only concession to my obsession, and sits at the top of the stairs.










No pics of H2G2 stuff, but I have a bit of everything - books, radio series, TV series, Audio books etc.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Apart from the 710 (would someone please explain that one if it isn't to do with the OIL filler cap joke) and kids, my other loves are everything Laurel and Hardy, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and books (any type, real or electronical).
> 
> My man cave:
> 
> ...


 I join you in the 710 thing. Cosy man cave. Was Laurel and Hardys dog called " laughing gravy" or have I been misled?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

710 is the oil cap joke.

My first hobby M/Bikes then cars.Got into watchesd when I could no longer maintain the veterans due to health problems. Sold all the cars and most of my kit to stop me trying to work on the motors, then got bored and turned to watches being as they were mechanical and I could play in the house at a desk, Rest is history. Commander you are dead on no joke driving in a straight line, used to spanner a home grown Cortina Savage at the pod back in the 70's tried the 1/4 a couple of times not for me.

Kev


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

RWP said:


> I join you in the 710 thing. Cosy man cave. Was Laurel and Hardys dog called " laughing gravy" or have I been misled?


 There is indeed a short film called Laughing Gravy which stars a dog of the same name.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> Commander you are dead on no joke driving in a straight line, used to spanner a home grown Cortina Savage at the pod back in the 70's tried the 1/4 a couple of times not for me.


 The Pop had a big block Ford V8 getting on for 8,000cc with a huge Holley double pump carb on it, it was almost gallons to the mile rather than the other way around, it weighed nothing so was reasonably quick and could pick up the front wheels off the line when it was on proper slicks, surprisingly it's all in the start and the first couple of hundred yards if you can master the jump from the green light you can easily beat much quicker cars. I also ran it on the road now and again in the better weather and had been out after a bit of a tune up to give it a try, hadn't bothered to put the wheels on with the proper tyres was pulled over, the first thing the plod said after a look round it "you've no tread on the rear tyres son" and then it was "where's the seats"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> The Pop had a big block Ford V8 getting on for 8,000cc with a huge Holley double pump carb on it, it was almost gallons to the mile rather than the other way around, it weighed nothing so was reasonably quick and could pick up the front wheels off the line when it was on proper slicks, surprisingly it's all in the start and the first couple of hundred yards if you can master the jump from the green light you can easily beat much quicker cars. I also ran it on the road now and again in the better weather and had been out after a bit of a tune up to give it a try, hadn't bothered to put the wheels on with the proper tyres was pulled over, the first thing the plod said after a look round it "you've no tread on the rear tyres son" and then it was "where's the seats"
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Much respect Sir I wouldn't have had the bottle to run a big block Pop on the track let alone the road. I ended up rallying Stage and Road not much cop at stage (lack of funds) but did ok on the road rally ( had a good nav). Happy days.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I collected blondes for many years, and there was a month in the late 70's when I collected 32 parking tickets on one vehicle. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> Much respect Sir I wouldn't have had the bottle to run a big block Pop on the track let alone the road. I ended up rallying Stage and Road not much cop at stage (lack of funds) but did ok on the road rally ( had a good nav). Happy days.


 Happy days indeed

I tried a bit of racing in America, did the Hertz rental thing and took a hire car to a night meeting at strip near my hotel. I checked in at the track got my pass and queued up in the compact class lines. Now people can say what they like but the Yanks know how to make a car go fast, any car be it a Hot Rod or a Honda. So I lined up with a Honda Civic but my superior reaction times had it off the line and I never looked back until I saw his lights swerve off the track in my wing mirror. I thought he had crashed, I was so distracted by this that I didn't realise it was only an 1/8 of a mile track and I was still going full tilt, when I looked up I was quickly running out of somewhere to go and at the last minute after two feet on the brake pedal I thought I was going to have to throw it into reverse gear. The guys in the tower had sent the safety truck down as they thought I was going to crash through the fence into the next field. The Yanks thought I was a mad man.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

guns, then cars (many) - and then a Harley hog ( 1941 knuckle head 74 c.I.). when I drove an ariel square 4, this guy had for sale, I realized this was too deadly for me ( the old man was right) watches were always there - if you had a job. after many light and heavy jobs, I am now heading back to watches, - vinn


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I camped at Santa Pod a couple of times in the late seventies, I remember fried doughnuts, mud, noise, cold and damp and only one small local pub. Good times, but probably explains why I preferred the Custom car scene more though :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> but probably explains why I preferred the Custom car scene more though :thumbsup:


 Trawled the shows back in the day as well

:thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

CC mag, had a subscription from the start, even bought the folders they sold... so I guess I did collect something :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> CC mag, had a subscription from the start, even bought the folders they sold... so I guess I did collect something :thumbsup:


 Back in a previous life I went to the LA Roadster show, wall to wall Hot Rods and Customs, it was just something else. Coddington had a tent and whilst the tv show made them look like a bunch of inept jokers the actual cars were something else all together, I'd venture to say works of art.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I can only offer Banger racing on a mud track near Santa Pod. We used to pick up mot failures and take out the glass everywhere , put a small fuel tank on the backseat , a scaffolding cage around the driver and a quick sprayover with the name "Geordie Boys" on the side......and away we went. :thumbsup:

Most cars didn't last a meet,but I had a Humber Hawk lasted three, including the demolition Derbys. Great fun.


----------

